# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2021)

*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? 
And Did you get everything on your list?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
Have a great New Year!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 26, 2021)

None....I need to get rid of some that I don't use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 26, 2021)

Not a one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 26, 2021)

No woodworking tools for Santa to bring. I do however have a couple trees on my list. Apparently he don't have a logging truck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2021)

none, but I did not ask for any. week 52- Yikes another year. Not one to wish time away but sorta glad this one is in rear view Mirror.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2021)

Didn't ask for any this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2021)

I got a DeWalt orbital sander that you guys all endorsed and because I like the one I got a year ago, I also got a second Japanese saw, this one has cutting teeth on both sides.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 26, 2021)

A set of Bessey K body clamps.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2021)

Got a 3/4" Jordan hollowing bar and three little Saburrtooth burrs to play with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 26, 2021)

I got bourbon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 26, 2021)

Brink said:


> I got bourbon.


That should help the woodworker relax...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 26, 2021)

Didn’t ask for anything but received a Duluth tool bag.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2021)

So this is what my wonderful girl Betty got me.
A Kreg plug cutter to fill pocket holes, if I wish to.



A Nicholson file card.



A forster bit extension for if I ever get to make a pepper mill.



And a bowl sander from Peachtree. 



Now this isn't really wood shop stuff but it may be someday if I ever figure out how to use the gopro. She got me a really nice case for it.



And a huge assortment of mounts and attachments!



I got everything in the case, too cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Dec 27, 2021)

You did well.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2021)

Upgraded table saw— Delta contractor!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 28, 2021)

Here’s what Santa brought me

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2021)

Didn’t ask for anything wood related but did get some Polo cologne



Mike1950 said:


> Not one to wish time away but sorta glad this one is in rear view Mirror.


Amen brother Mike Amen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ask for Veritas Dovetail markers, Veritas Dovetail Magentic Saw guide for 1:8, 1:6 and 14 degree, as well as a miter saw and a track saw. 
Received all the Veritas itemas, a Dewalt 12" Double Bevel Sliding Miter Saw and a gift card to go towards the track saw if I choose..  
Obviously, it was a good Christmas. 

@Rocking RP , those Fisch drill bits are stellar. Haven't had mine for long but immediately fell in love with them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 30, 2021)

living in a trailer, didn't ask for much. When the final bill is settled on all of this move, still hoping for a nice table saw. Hopefully Grizzly will be past their supply chain issues..........

@woodtickgreg , Greg, nice GoPro case. Really like that, would love to use mine more. Hoping to get some timelapse of the house being set!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

